# pronunciation - Munich



## tafanari

How do _*you*_ pronounce *Munich* in Spanish?

/*munik*/ ?

/*miunik*/ ?

/*munich*/ ?

/*miunich*/ ?

And which of these do you think is the best way to say it?


----------



## lazarus1907

Para empezar, se escribe "M*ú*nich", porque es una palabra llana que no acaba en vocal, ene o ese. Se pronuncia exactamente como está escrita, o sea, como una che a final de palabra, aunque a algunos les dé (por alguna extraña razón) por pronunciarla con el sonido de la ka al final, lo cual no es ni siquiera la manera alemana de pronunciarla, sino la *inglesa*. Bueno, la inglesa es "Miunik", que es aún peor, y encima se ha puesto de moda.

Es curioso: Teníamos antes un idioma que tenía la ventaja de que las palabras se pronunciaban tal y como se escribían, y nadie preguntaba nunca "cómo se pronuncia ésto o aquello". Ahora parece que hemos aprendido la ventaja de imitar al inglés: idioma en el que es imposible saber cómo pronunciar una palabra nueva. Menos mal.


----------



## Maruja14

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Para empezar, se escribe "M*ú*nich", porque es una palabra llana que no acaba en vocal, ene o ese. Se pronuncia exactamente como se está escrita, o sea, como una che, aunque a algunos les dé (erróneamente) por pronunciarla como la ka al final, lo cual no es ni siquiera la manera alemana de pronunciarla, sino la *inglesa*. Bueno, la inglesa es "Miunik", que es aún peor, y encima se ha puesto de moda.
> 
> Es curioso: Teníamos antes un idioma que tenía la ventaja de que las palabras se pronunciaban tal y como se escribían, y nadie preguntaba nunca "cómo se pronuncia ésto o aquello". Ahora parece que hemos aprendido la ventaja de imitar al inglés: idioma en el que es imposible saber cómo pronunciar una palabra nueva. Menos mal.


 
Se te ve contento.  

Lo que pasa es que los nombres de localidades/países extranjeros cada uno los dice de una manera distinta y al final es imposible saber cómo decirlo.

A mí me pasa lo mismo.


----------



## belén

Here is a thread that discussed this subject (it's all in Spanish) 

Cheers


----------



## diegodbs

En español se escribe y se pronuncia: Múnich, Copenhague, Estocolmo y Nueva York.

Wittgenstein, Liechtenstein y demás palabras, cada uno que haga lo que puede con el sonido "tg" y "cht". Supongo que mientras se pronuncien "a la española" está bien. Pero, por favor, cuando estemos hablando en español no intentemos reproducir fielmente la pronunciación alemana, parecería ridículo. Si se habla alemán, se habla alemán, pero si se habla español es mejor adaptarlo a la pronunciación española. En caso contrario, a partir de mañana, todos a decir "Paguí" en vez de París.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

diegodbs said:
			
		

> En español se escribe y se pronuncia: Múnich, Copenhague, Estocolmo y Nueva York.
> 
> Wittgenstein, Liechtenstein y demás palabras, cada uno que haga lo que puede con el sonido "tg" y "cht". Supongo que mientras se pronuncien "a la española" está bien. Pero, por favor, cuando estemos hablando en español no intentemos reproducir fielmente la pronunciación alemana, parecería ridículo. Si se habla alemán, se habla alemán, pero si se habla español es mejor adaptarlo a la pronunciación española. En caso contrario, a partir de mañana, todos a decir "Paguí" en vez de París.


 

¿Entonces deberemos, también, decir Chaquespeare?


----------



## Yolandasiatica

Yo no lo vería ridículo, si estamos hablando en español y queremos decir "i-méil" como en inglés, suena incluso mejor que "e-máil", es una cuestión de uso y costumbre. 

En mi opinión, hay que pronunciar las cosas o "a la española" por completo o tal y como se pronuncia en el idioma original, pero lo que realmente suena mal es mezclar ambos, como en "mauntainbáic", que ni en inglés ni en español, además, en cualquier caso, mejor "bicicleta de montaña".


----------



## diegodbs

Por eso he puesto algunos ejemplos de palabras que sí tienen una cierta tradición de cómo han de ser en español. Shakespeare está entre ellas, pronunciado más o menos como en inglés pero españolizado (de idioma, no de país  ). Sonaría tan rara la palabra pronunciada "chaquespeare" como "Shakespeare" en perfecto inglés RP.


----------



## lazarus1907

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> ¿Entonces deberemos, también, decir Chaquespeare cuando hablemos en español?


Hay palabras que ya están en nuestro idioma y tenemos que aceptarlas, pero lo que no entiendo es por qué cambiar las que ya estaban asentadas. ¿Dicen acaso "España" los americanos en la televisión? No. Dicen "Spain" y a las "llamas" las llaman "lamas", como los sacerdotes budistas. ¿Por qué no hacemos como ellos y mantenemos nuestra pronunciación?


----------



## diegodbs

Yolandasiatica said:
			
		

> Yo no lo vería ridículo, si estamos hablando en español y queremos decir "i-méil" como en inglés, suena incluso mejor que "e-máil", es una cuestión de uso y costumbre.
> 
> En mi opinión, hay que pronunciar las cosas o "a la española" por completo o tal y como se pronuncia en el idioma original, pero lo que realmente suena mal es mezclar ambos, como en "mauntainbáic", que ni en inglés ni en español, además, en cualquier caso, mejor "bicicleta de montaña".


 
¿En serio no te sonaría un poco pedante que dos españoles, hablando entre ellos, pronunciaran los nombres de ciudades de otros países en un perfectísimo alemán, inglés o francés? A mí sí.
Imagínate a esas dos personas diciendo que estuvieron varios días en Bournemouth o Stoke-on-Trent, pronunciado a la perfección.


----------



## lazarus1907

diegodbs said:
			
		

> ¿En serio no te sonaría un poco pedante que dos españoles, hablando entre ellos, pronunciaran los nombres de ciudades de otros países en un perfectísimo alemán, inglés o francés? A mí sí.
> Imagínate a esas dos personas diciendo que estuvieron varios días en Bournemouth o Stoke-on-Trent, pronunciado a la perfección.


¡Que intenten pronunciar los nombres de las ciudades chinas, si pueden!  Los angloparlantes dicen "Malorca", "Sevil" y "espain". Aprendamos de los ingleses en este sentido.


----------



## Yolandasiatica

Pero por eso te digo que es una cuestión más de uso y de costumbre, porque en el ejemplo de "e-mail" (además de que nosotros tenemos nuestro precioso "correo electrónico") no me dirás que no se van a reír de uno que diga "emáil"! Yo normalmente con nombres de ciudades extranjeras que no se mencionan mucho, lo digo de las dos formas, p.ej.: 
- Estuve en Kitzbühel (la primera vez "a la española") en verano, o /kItsbYl/ como dicen los austríacos. 

Y así contenta yo y los que me escuchan. Y a quien le suene pedante, que se tape los oídos.


----------



## Yolandasiatica

Jajaja, las chinas y las tailandesas, ya te digo, ésa es otra que me traigo con los españoles que hay en Tailandia...


----------



## dahut

diegodbs said:
			
		

> ¿En serio no te sonaría un poco pedante que dos españoles, hablando entre ellos, pronunciaran los nombres de ciudades de otros países en un perfectísimo alemán, inglés o francés? A mí sí.
> Imagínate a esas dos personas diciendo que estuvieron varios días en Bournemouth o Stoke-on-Trent, pronunciado a la perfección.


Dependiendo del conocimiento del idioma de esas personas.

Tuve un profesor que decía que había que pronunciar los nombres de ciudades, por ejemplo, "a la española". Vale.
Pero a veces suena raro, y si has vivido por esos _lares_, te saldrá automáticamente como lo dicen en la lengua original. Y si se corrige para que suene "a la española" parecerá incluso más pedante, como diciendo, "_es que se me escapa en xxxxx porque lo hablo tan super bien, pero ahora lo digo a tu nivel, no te preocupes_ "


			
				lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Hay palabras que ya están en nuestro idioma y tenemos que aceptarlas, pero lo que no entiendo es por qué cambiar las que ya estaban asentadas.


You've got a point...


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Pero esto sólo es con las ciudades y/o distintas poblaciones porque hablar inglés (por ejemplo) "a la española" sería divertido pero quizá no nos entendería nadie más que nosotros... digooooo 

Mei


----------



## lazarus1907

Mei said:
			
		

> Pero esto sólo es con las ciudades y/o distintas poblaciones porque hablar inglés (por ejemplo) "a la española" sería divertido pero quizá no nos entendería nadie más que nosotros... digooooo


Si no tenemos o no sabemos la palabra, supongo que tendremos que inventárnosla, o hacer lo que podamos, pero me niego a decir "Fui a London cuando estuve en Ingland".


----------



## Mei

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Si no tenemos o no sabemos la palabra, supongo que tendremos que inventárnosla, o hacer lo que podamos, pero me niego a decir "Fui a London cuando estuve en Ingland".


Sí, si, ¡yo tampoco lo diría! je je

Mei


----------



## tafanari

¡No esperaba tantas respuestas! Me sorprende que haya tanto interés entre gente de habla hispana el tema de cómo se pronuncie una ciudad alemana con todos los "Madrí", "Madriz", "Madrit", "Barselona" etc. que se dicen todos los días en el mundo hispano.

He leído que o /múnik/ o /múnich/ vale. Nunca he oído ninguna de estas opciones pero no importa.

Realmente no me debería sorprender. La última vez que fue Bush a Nevada todos se quejaban que no pronuciaba *bien *ese estado.  Por casualidad su pronuncia es muy similar a la castellana es decir la original.


----------



## Fernando

Creo que me estoy repitiendo sobre otros hilos, pero mi posición personal es, y no creo discrepar mucho de la RAE:

- Palabras extranjeras con término usual en castellano (Londres, París, Renania, Pekín...): En español.
- Palabras sin término usual: Si uno se sabe el idioma que lo haga en el idioma de origen, si no, en español tal cual: Liechtenstein = Liechtenstéin. No me gustan mucho los híbridos como Lijtenstáin. 
- Palabras de sitios en España (sólo para españoles): Por cortesía y si hay algún oriundo presente pues en el idioma del sitio en que está situado, pero varío mucho. Según me pete digo Lleida o Lérida. En el caso de A/La Coruña he decidido decir Coruña (y punto pelota).


----------



## lazarus1907

Fernando said:
			
		

> - Palabras extranjeras con término usual en castellano (Londres, París, Renania, Pekín...): En español.


¿Y qué piensas entonces de Múnich? ¿"Múnik" o "Múnich"? Porque lo de "Miunik" es espantoso: Es una imitación barata del inglés, y además no se parece absolutamente nada al alemán, que es donde se encuentra la ciudad. 

(Sí, está en Alemania, por si alguien no lo sabía; no en los E.E.U.U.).


----------



## Fernando

Pues como ya dije en el hilo que incluye Belén: Múnich siempre. Aplico la regla 1 (palabras con término usual en castellano). Cuando aprenda alemán igual suelto algún Múnij viene pronunciado si hay algún alemán presente y tengo claro la distinción entre el acento bávaro y el renano.

Miunik ni en broma.

Por cierto que ese estado (no "land") está gafado, porque hemos "adoptado" Bavaria  en vez de Baviera. Hombre, de cambiarse cambiemos a Bayer ¿no?


----------



## dahut

Fernando said:
			
		

> Creo que me estoy repitiendo sobre otros hilos, pero mi posición personal es, y no creo discrepar mucho de la RAE:
> 
> - Palabras extranjeras con término usual en castellano (Londres, París, Renania, Pekín...): En español.
> - Palabras sin término usual: Si uno se sabe el idioma que lo haga en el idioma de origen, si no, en español tal cual: Liechtenstein = Liechtenstéin. No me gustan mucho los híbridos como Lijtenstáin.
> - Palabras de sitios en España (sólo para españoles): Por cortesía y si hay algún oriundo presente pues en el idioma del sitio en que está situado, pero varío mucho. Según me pete digo Lleida o Lérida. En el caso de A/La Coruña he decidido decir Coruña (y punto pelota).


 
Totalmente de acuerdo contigo hasta que llegaste a Galicia. A ver, si no te gustan los híbridos, e.g. Lijtenstáin (uff!) Coruña es una amputación. El toponímico lleva el artículo como nombre propio. Digo yo. No, no soy de Galicia. Que me corrijan los de allí por si me he precipitado y nos podemos comer la "A" "La", o quien lo sepa aunque no sea gallego. Gracias.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Fernando said:
			
		

> - Palabras de sitios en España (sólo para españoles): Por cortesía y si hay algún oriundo presente pues en el idioma del sitio en que está situado, pero varío mucho. Según me pete digo Lleida o Lérida. En el caso de A/La Coruña he decidido decir Coruña (y punto pelota).


Ts-ts, muy mal, o tenemos la misma "cortesía" con todos, o con ninguno 

Con los topónimos españoles lo tengo muy claro. El que habla catalán no dice "Zaragoza", ¿verdad? Pues yo, que hablo castellano, no digo "Lleida". No es una cuestón ni de cortesía ni de sensibilidad histórica, sino simplemente de no mezclar idiomas.

PD: Conozco a varios gallegos que me han dicho que todo el mundo dice _Coruña_, tal cual.


----------



## nushh

> Imagínate a esas dos personas diciendo que estuvieron varios días en Bournemouth o Stoke-on-Trent, pronunciado a la perfección.


Curiosamente, éstas no me chirriarían tanto, puesto que no tenemos traducción habitual (bueno, eso creo). Así que no me preocupa mucho si me lo dicen mejor o peor pronunciado: "Estoqueontrén" igual me saca una sonrisa, pero lo entiendo. "Stoke-on-Trent" con acento español también me suena bien.

Lo que me resulta lamentable es ver a quien intenta epatar afectando exageradamente un acento que no tiene - eso sí me da vergüenza ajena. Oír a un hispanoparlante decir "Niuyork" o "Maiami" cuando está hablando español es algo que puede conmigo.



			
				lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Si no tenemos o no sabemos la palabra, supongo que tendremos que inventárnosla, o hacer lo que podamos, pero me niego a decir "Fui a London cuando estuve en Ingland".


Exacto. Como decía Fernando: si tenemos el nombre traducido, mejor usar ése. Si no, pues recordar el idioma en el que se está hablando. En el caso de Munich, Múnich, con "ch" de "chocolate".


----------



## aleCcowaN

¡Qué lío que se ha armado!

Múnich es la versión castellanizada de München desde hace mucho, muchísimo tiempo, y no admite re-españolizaciones, y el que se la confunda con una palabra similar usada en inglés y pronunciada en ese idioma, o es extranjero o pone en evidencia su nivel de educación.

Con respecto a nombres geográficos no castellanizados, cada quien hace lo que puede y sabe, más allá de la RAE. Hay quien los pronuncia de la forma original, porque sabe el idioma y no va a renunciar a un conocimiento adquirido para seducir a la masa, y a veces porque no tiene la buena leche de guardarse su orgullo de clase o intelectual. Hay quien los pronuncia en castellano porque es lo único que sabe pronunciar, y a veces porque quiere ocultar tras una supuesta norma, su ignorancia pertinaz y su resentimiento de clase.

Todos hacemos lo que podemos, y a veces lo que debemos. A mí sólo me preocupa lo que se queda a mitad de camino, como la españolizada Tokyo (Ni Toquio ni Too-ky-óo) o los que en América del Sur no pronuncian Peugeot ni Peyó, sino Peushó. A fin de cuentas que discutir si pronunciar Liechtenstéin o Li:jtenshtáin es gastar más espacio de papel de lo que ocupa el país.

PD: Curiosas normas de cortesía de la RAE ¿diseño político?¡no, que va!


----------



## Pumpkin72

Con esto de Múnich me hacen gracia algunos periodistas pomposos, capaces de  decir /Múnij/ y a continuación, /*Máiquel* Shumáquer/. No se aclaran


----------



## lazarus1907

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Con esto de Múnich me hacen gracia algunos periodistas pomposos, capaces de  decir /Múnij/ y a continuación, /*Máiquel* Shumáquer/. No se aclaran


 Máiquel shumáquer: El que maquea los "Shu"s. 

(Debe ser como "sapatero" para los alemanes)


----------



## dahut

nushh said:
			
		

> Lo que me resulta lamentable es ver a quien intenta epatar afectando exageradamente un acento que no tiene - eso sí me da vergüenza ajena. Oír a un hispanoparlante decir "Niuyork" o "Maiami" cuando está hablando español es algo que puede conmigo.


Perdón, pero es MIAMI, tal cual se escribe, [miámi] (no lo digo por ti nushh). Era el nombre de los indios _miamis_ que vivieron por allí (esto lo he sacado del Diccionario Panhispánico de dudas) antes de que llegara Disney World y C.S.I. Miami (esto ya no). [Maimi] es la pronunciación inglesa.


			
				Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> PD: Conozco a varios gallegos que me han dicho que todo el mundo dice _Coruña_, tal cual.


¿Y para qué nos complican tanto la vida? De verdad que estoy de los nacionalismos hasta donde yo me sé  Ya, ya, eso sería tema para otro hilo... Paso.


----------



## Fernando

dahut said:
			
		

> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo hasta que llegaste a Galicia. A ver, si no te gustan los híbridos, e.g. Lijtenstáin (uff!) Coruña es una amputación. El toponímico lleva el artículo como nombre propio. Digo yo. No, no soy de Galicia. Que me corrijan los de allí por si me he precipitado y nos podemos comer la "A" "La", o quien lo sepa aunque no sea gallego. Gracias.



Pues no podemos, pero aquí opera la cláusula del cansancio. 

Yo he vivido en Coruña durante varios años. Si decía "A Coruña" Coruña, me partían las piernas lod coruñeses. Si decía "La Coruña" en Galicia fuera de Coruña me las partían el resto de gallegos. Después de perder mi seguro médico y ver frustradas mis oportunidades como corredor de los 400 metros lisos decidí que "Coruña" era más cómodo. 

Si los lusistas tienen éxito se pasará a "Crunha" o "Cruña", con lo cual tendré que pasarme a decir C-rú-a (son las únicas letras comunes).

Todo esto es broma. No he tenido grandes líos con ningún gallego. Pero sí con algún mesetario (habitante del centro de España) que me corrige cuando digo "La Coruña". Sí, sí "LA".


----------



## aleCcowaN

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Con esto de Múnich me hacen gracia algunos periodistas pomposos, capaces de decir /Múnij/ y a continuación, /*Máiquel* Shumáquer/. No se aclaran


Aquí le dicen Miguel Shumájer, siguiendo el modelo Jorge /'wo:shi(nganchuda)ton/ de los viejos libros de escuela. Y lo entrevistan de sopetón llamándolo "¡Eh!¡Miguel!¡Miguelito!(sic)". No sé si son, o se hacen.


----------



## San

¿Y como lo hacéis a la inversa? ¿Cómo se supone que debe pronunciar alguien de lengua materna española Córdoba, Tarragona, Toledo, Medellín, etc, cuando habla en inglés?

Sale más natural como lo dicen ellos, ¿no? Lo que pasa es que da un poco de reparo si hay hispanohablantes presentes, ¿qué le pasa a éste en la boca?


----------



## Fernando

Pues que pronuncien como puedan. Yo no me ofendo si un húngaro no pronuncia a la perfección "Extremadura".

Hombre si un gallego no lo hace me mosqueo porque SÉ que lo sabe.


----------



## dahut

San said:
			
		

> ¿Y como lo hacéis a la inversa? ¿Cómo se supone que debe pronunciar alguien de lengua materna española Córdoba, Tarragona, Toledo, Medellín, etc, cuando habla en inglés?
> 
> Sale más natural como lo dicen ellos, ¿no? Lo que pasa es que da un poco de reparo si hay hispanohablantes presentes, ¿qué le pasa a éste en la boca?


Yo lo pronunciaría en castellano, el de toda la vida.

Nunca he oído a una persona de habla inglesa decir [londres] "a la española". Dicen London. Pero ese es el caso que yo he presenciado  

Bueno... creo que le preguntarían "_¡ala! ¿cuánto tiempo llevas viviendo aquí?_" y como responda un par de meses... maaalooo


----------



## lazarus1907

Fernando said:
			
		

> Pues que pronuncien como puedan. Yo no me ofendo si un húngaro no pronuncia a la perfección "Extremadura".
> 
> Hombre si un gallego no lo hace me mosqueo porque SÉ que lo sabe.


¡Estoy de acuerdo! ¿Por qué tenemos que aprender nosotros, o bien la pronunciación nativa del topónimo, o en su defecto, la inglesa del mismo? ¿Acaso pronuncian los ingleses nuestras ciudades correctamente? En cada país se pronuncian las ciudades extranjeras como pueden. ¡O **llamos todos, o la **ta al río!


----------



## aleCcowaN

dahut said:
			
		

> Nunca he oído a una persona de habla inglesa decir [londres] "a la española". Dicen London. Pero ese es el caso que yo he presenciado


Aquí los turistas ingleses que hablan castellano se refieren siempre a "Londres" en español y a "London" en inglés. Creo que les queda mas claro que a nosotros.

aleCcowaN
City of Saint Mary of the Good Airs
Silverland
Below Grande River Land Mass


----------



## San

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Aquí le dicen Miguel Shumájer, siguiendo el modelo Jorge /'wo:shi(nganchuda)ton/ de los viejos libros de escuela. Y lo entrevistan de sopetón llamándolo "¡Eh!¡Miguel!¡Miguelito!(sic)". No sé si son, o se hacen.


¿En serio? 

Aquí tenemos a Bernardo Schuster (antiguo futbolista alemán), pero es un caso especial. Normalmente respetamos los nombres de los deportistas extranjeros (excepto en algunos campos que yo me se, dónde les ponen motes)


----------



## Maruja14

¿Y Milán?

Siempre ha sido Milán y ahora es Milan, de repente.


----------



## pickypuck

> Todos hacemos lo que podemos, y a veces lo que debemos. A mí sólo me preocupa lo que se queda a mitad de camino, como la españolizada Tokyo


 
En realidad esta es la forma inglesa. La española es Tokio. A veces hago honores a mi nombre y soy muy pejiguero  



> Con esto de Múnich me hacen gracia algunos periodistas pomposos, capaces de decir /Múnij/ y a continuación, /*Máiquel* Shumáquer/. No se aclaran


 
Ahí esta la madre del cordero. Yo oí en tiempos decir a una periodista "los baaals", así con una a palatal muy marcada al referirse a los bulls de Chicago. ¿Tan difícil les será o pronunciarlo a la española o bien en la forma vernácula y no hacer una mezclinga horrorosa? No sé, esta gente se dedica exclusivamente a trabajar con el lenguaje.



> ¿Y Milán?
> 
> Siempre ha sido Milán y ahora es Milan, de repente.


 
Cosa de los periodistas deportivos. El equipo en este caso es "el Milan"; sin embargo dicen "la Roma" porque equipo en italiano es femenino. Creo que están picados entre ellos a ver quién suelta el mayor barbarismo o le da más patadas al diccionario. Es de vergüenza.

¡Olé!


----------



## Fernando

El caso del Milán (Milan AC) es curiosísimo. La ciudad en italiano es "Milano". Sin embargo creo que el nombre es "Milan" porque se lo fundaron unos ingleses. Lo cual demuestra que el papanatismo no es exclusiva ibérica.


----------



## aleCcowaN

pickypuck said:
			
		

> En realidad esta es la forma inglesa. La española es Tokio. A veces hago honores a mi nombre y soy muy pejiguero


Tu ai raison! Búsqueda en elpais.es - Tokyo 39 resultados, Tokio 560 resultados - En Google en español, gana la primera por dos a uno, y en Wikipedia están los dos usados alternativamente.

Explicate un poco más pues


*AVISO *


La palabra "pejiguero" no está en el Diccionario.


----------



## Fernando

Tokio. Forma tradicional española del nombre de la capital de Japón: «Telegramas que debían ser enviados inmediatamente a Moscú o a Nueva York o a Tokio» (MñzMolina Sefarad [Esp. 2001]). En el uso actual está generalizada la pronunciación [tókio], por lo que se desaconseja tanto la grafía como la pronunciación Tokío, usada ocasionalmente en épocas pasadas. No debe utilizarse en español la grafía inglesa Tokyo. Como gentilicio se emplea la forma tokiota, válida para ambos géneros: «Oka menciona también la baja calidad de vida de los tokiotas debido a la alta densidad de la población» (DYucatán [Méx.] 15.12.97).




Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


Por cierto que creo que es "Tu as raison" (según mi francés de 8º de EGB)

Y me parece INDIGNANTE que no esté pejiguero en el diccionario. En el Corpus de la RAE aparece con dos entradas de Manuel Vázquez Montalbán.

Para quien no lo sepa pejiguero = tiquismiquis


----------



## Kong Ze

San said:
			
		

> ¿En serio?
> 
> Aquí tenemos a Bernardo Schuster (antiguo futbolista alemán), pero es un caso especial. Normalmente respetamos los nombres de los deportistas extranjeros (excepto en algunos campos que yo me se, dónde les ponen motes)


 En cambio, tenemos una bonita tradición en la castellanización de nombres de artistas: Miguel Ángel (Michelangelo), Rafael (Raffaello), Alberto Durero (Albrecht Dürer),... ah, y Martín Lutero (Martin Luther), que no es artista, pero que también es el caso.

Esto es algo que a los extranjeros les sorprende muchísimo (a mí también me choca cada vez que me paro a pensarlo), pero supongo que son nombres tan arraigados que no hay más remedio que seguir usándolos.


----------



## Fernando

Kong Ze said:
			
		

> En cambio, tenemos una bonita tradición en la castellanización de nombres de artistas: Miguel Ángel (Michelangelo), Rafael (Raffaello), Alberto Durero (Albrecht Dürer),... ah, y Martín Lutero (Martin Luther), que no es artista, pero que también es el caso.
> 
> Esto es algo que a los extranjeros les sorprende muchísimo (a mí también me choca cada vez que me paro a pensarlo), pero supongo que son nombres tan arraigados que no hay más remedio que seguir usándolos.



Vale, vale, pero te notifico que Titian<>Tiziano, Luther lo pronuncian à la anglaise (Lucer), igual que Caesar (Sísar), Carlos I es Charles V (no Karl ni Carolus) y así sucesivamente. 

Como nota simpática ¿has oído a un inglés pronunciar "habeas corpus" (/jeibias corpas/)?.

A más a más muchos de estos que has nombrado eran ya latinizados en su época, incluso firmando. Así Occam (Ockham) o Durer (Durerus).

Por favor, corregidme si me equivoco.


----------



## Kong Ze

Fernando said:
			
		

> Vale, vale, pero te notifico que Titian<>Tiziano, Luther lo pronuncian à la anglaise (Lucer), igual que Caesar (Sísar), Carlos I es Charles V (no Karl ni Carolus) y así sucesivamente.


 Es verdad, no sé entonces de qué sorprenden, qué ladinos. Claro, que en lo de los reyes no nos quedamos cortos: Isabel I de Inglaterra, Ricardo Corazón de León, Canuto el Grande,... (??? ) 



> Como nota simpática ¿has oído a un inglés pronunciar "habeas corpus" (/jeibias corpas/)?.


 Pues no, pero me lo imagino, jajjaja. 



> A más a más muchos de estos que has nombrado eran ya latinizados en su época, incluso firmando. Así Occam (Ockham) o Durer (Durerus).


 Bueno, pero eso era porque ellos lo elegían así, para recuperar su admirada cultura clásica.


----------



## irantzu

Decir _Múnich_ se me plantea como un gran desafío! En mi eterna ignorancia o decía "München" o "Münich" (pensé q en alemán valía cualquiera de las dos formas! Q confusión!), de hecho, me preguntaba cuál era la manera española de decirlo... 
Empecé a leer este hilo pensando "jamás diré Münich, q feo suena! Prefiero seguir diciendo München" (sigo prefiriéndolo en realidad, jejejje, pero es que acabo de enterarme de esto otro) pero me han convencido con los argumentos sobre otros nombres de ciudades... Si digo _Nueva York_, _París_ y _Berlín_... ¿por qué no _Múnich_?
Ahora, decir _Miami_, así tal cuál.... uffff! Casi me parece imposible!

Creo que nombro cada sitio según como lo he escuchado toda la vida... o ¿será que en cada país existe una manera de nombrar las cosas con nombre extranjero?

Por ejemplo, yo sabía que en Argentina decían _Peujeot, _así tal cual, bien castellanizada, mientras que en Chile decimos _Peyó. _
_Peyó_ en Argentina (si es cierto esto que estoy diciendo, no me consta) sonaría raro, tal como _Peujeot_ acá no se entendería. 
Si al final, cada país tiene su idioma propio, parece. Coincidimos entre hispanoparlantes en el 90%, pero hay un 10% que parece ser propio-propio de cada país...


----------



## belén

La discusión sobre pejiguero/pejiguera sigue aquí


----------



## Jellby

Fernando said:
			
		

> Carlos I es Charles V (no Karl ni Carolus) y así sucesivamente.



Los nombres de la realeza (y "papeza") tradicionalmente siempre se han traducido a las lenguas que correspondan. Los de artistas, científicos y demás, depende: antes se traducían más, pero se está perdiendo la costumbre.

Para nombres de personas o lugares que no tienen equivalente establecido en español y que sé cómo se pronuncian en su lengua original, yo intento pronunciarlos al menos de manera parecida. Es decir, aspiro las haches si hace falta, pongo el acento (prosódico) donde corresponde, cambio algunas vocales... pero no intento hacerlo perfectamente, que entonces sí que suena pedante.


----------



## tafanari

What's interesting to me is that the DPD's position is that you *write* Munich in Spanish close to the way the English do but that you shouldn't *say* it close to the way the English do. But I guess that in the end, usage is what wins over any way.

In the US, in Spanish, "Niu Yor" sounds snobby and "Niu México" sounds absolutely retarded. But "Niu LLersi" sounds less clumsy than "Nueva LLersi." I've heard "El Cánada" more than once. Why not? If the Italians have el Mílan (which I always thought was just the way the Milanese said it).


----------



## Fernando

tafanari, I posted before why the Milanese (people from Milano) say "Milan".

We write Munich in Spanish close to the way English do and we do not say it close to the way English do. So what? It works in the opposite direction.

Why do you not pronounce "Munich" the same way we do, given you write it close the way we do?

"Niu Méksico", said by a Mexican in Spanish seems a bit strange since it was a Mexican territory till 1840s, called "Nuevo México".

I understand that "Nueva Yersi" is a bit mixed.


----------



## María Madrid

Yo tengo otro ejemplo estupendo de esnobismo/palurdismo: Gotemburgo. En inglés además es Gothenburg, que suena parecido. Pues no, ¿para qué decir eso pudiendo decir una burrada? 

Cada vez que el equipo de fútbol de la ciudad se cuela en alguna competición europea se me ponen los pelos como escarpias al oir a los periodistas deportivos. ¿Que en sueco se escribe Göteborg? Pues llamémosle goteborjjjjjj, con una jota bien rasposa al final... 

El hecho de que se pronuncie "yoeteboryy" y lleven varios días en la ciudad para realizar la retransmisión y que el material de la oficina de turismo en español incluya el nombre en castellano no parece afectarles. Saludos,


----------



## tafanari

Fernando said:
			
		

> We write Munich in Spanish close to the way English do and we do not say it close to the way English do. So what? It works in the opposite direction.
> 
> Why do you not pronounce "Munich" the same way we do, given you write it close the way we do?



I think "So what?" is the conclusion that I'm drawing from all of this.

I don't know what "you" you are refering to but I say *MiúniK* in Spanish because that's how I hear it and because I generally say things the way the sound they best to me. If I said it the way the DPD says I should, people would laugh at me.

I also say Epaña, Madrí, Barselona etc. It's just the way the people I speak Spanish with talk.

I also say "Paolo Maldini es el capitán del Mílan" in Spanish for the same reason. In fact, that's how the people in RAI TV say it so why not? The people in Univision say Miúnik so that's what I'm going to go with and damn the books. 

But I'm thinking of just saying "Monaco de Bavaria" like the Italians  have the good sense of doing.


----------



## María Madrid

¿Epaña? ¿Barselona? Quizá si hablas con acento de alguna remota zona andaluza, ya que los andaluces suelen decir una h aspirada para las eses, pero desde luego no se puede decir que en España se pronuncien esas palabras así.

Si prefieres decir un nombre en alemán con una mala pronunciación en inglés, desde luego que nada ni nadie te lo impedirá, pero de ahí a asumir que es correcto hay un gran trecho. Hay personas que aman los idiomas y les gusta hablarlos bien y seguir aprendiendo. Saludos,


----------



## Fernando

Tafanari, I just do not understand your point:

1) Milan ('Milan). It is one of the cities of the cities of Milano (It.), Milan (Eng.), Milán (Sp.). It is called 'Milan by Italians because it was founded by English (or that is what I heard).

2) Monaco de Bavaria is EXACTLY the same as pronouncing Múnich: to call the other cities according your traditional term in your language (Italian in this case).

3) You say "Miúnik" because it fits you. You can do whatever you want. I am just saying that is just the way that IGNORANT Spanish-speaking people believes it is pronounced IN GERMAN, what is FALSE, period.

"Múnich" is not "the way the DPD says". It is the way that every cultivated Spanish-speaking people have said it for scores. If someone laughes at you, he is an ignorant.


----------



## belén

Regarding Milán, I think they only call "Milan" the football club, not the city, to differenciate it from Inter de Milán.  
B


----------



## aleCcowaN

Este hilo me hizo recordar un modismo argentino: "es un estúpido del año 0". Resulta que allá por 1899 se preparaban por aquí a festejar el fin de siglo y la gente educada no podía convencer a los menos ilustrados de que el siglo XIX terminaba el 31 de diciembre de 1900. Esta obviedad se les escapaba a unos cuantos pues su argumento fallido requería la existencia de un año número 0, del cual nuestro calendario carece. 

La cosa siguió y el cambio de siglo se festejó dos veces, pero la expresión "estúpido del año 0" como sinónimo de "ignorante que argumenta de todas maneras" quedó instalada. Y no fue sorpresa que mucha gente que usa mucho la expresión "idiota del año 0" estuviera lanzando fuegos de artificio la nochevieja de 1999.

Esto es exactamente lo mismo; ahora hay un Mundial y a una caterva de ignorantes supinos les brota de súbito una ciudad llamada München, que no existió para ellos hasta que se organizó un Congreso Ecuménico de la Pelota. Y son estos mismos, tafanari, los que te dirán de qué se trata todo y se reirán de que digas Múnich. Tú, no obstante, sostente. Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dijo Fernando, y le agregaría un "déjalos ¡son unos estúpidos del año 0!"


----------



## Fernando

Thanks, Alec. 

Needless to say, I celebrated the Dec 31st, 2000. 

Fortunately, "Múnich en Baviera" is an old and populous city and the proportion of its unhabitants is much greater than the "Dec 31st 2000 celebrators".
About Milan AC (from the wikipedia article about the club):




> The club was founded in 1899 by Alfred Edwards, a British expatriate. In honour of its origins, the club has retained the English spelling of its city's name, instead of changing it to the Italian Milano; it should be noted that the current Italian pronunciation is actually MEE-lahn.


----------



## Pumpkin72

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Este hilo me hizo recordar un modismo argentino: "es un estúpido del año 0".


Me encanta, qué bueno 

Me quedo el modismo, ¿me lo puede envolver para regalo? Gracias.


----------



## San

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Este hilo me hizo recordar un modismo argentino: "es un estúpido del año 0". Resulta que allá por 1899 se preparaban por aquí a festejar el fin de siglo y la gente educada no podía convencer a los menos ilustrados de que el siglo XIX terminaba el 31 de diciembre de 1900. Esta obviedad se les escapaba a unos cuantos pues su argumento fallido requería la existencia de un año número 0, del cual nuestro calendario carece.
> 
> La cosa siguió y el cambio de siglo se festejó dos veces, pero la expresión "estúpido del año 0" como sinónimo de "ignorante que argumenta de todas maneras" quedó instalada. Y no fue sorpresa que mucha gente que usa mucho la expresión "idiota del año 0" estuviera lanzando fuegos de artificio la nochevieja de 1999.
> 
> Esto es exactamente lo mismo; ahora hay un Mundial y a una caterva de ignorantes supinos les brota de súbito una ciudad llamada München, que no existió para ellos hasta que se organizó un Congreso Ecuménico de la Pelota. Y son estos mismos, tafanari, los que te dirán de qué se trata todo y se reirán de que digas Múnich. Tú, no obstante, sostente. Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dijo Fernando, y le agregaría un "déjalos ¡son unos estúpidos del año 0!"


Bueno, enlazando con el otro hilo, también tenemos al pejiguera del año 1, ese individuo que no perdía ocasión de corregir cualquier error relativo al cambio de siglo en foros de internet, con la familia, amigos, aunque el tema no tuviera nada que ver, era incansable. Era capaz de arruinar el solito cualquier reunión. 

Se tomaba cualquier cosa que no fuera una inclinación ante sus palabras como un intento de rebatir una verdad matemática. Así es que en lugar de darse cuenta de cuán pejiguera estaba siendo y qué poco le importaba el tema a la gente, redoblaba sus esfuerzos.

Un personaje entrañable, lástima que hasta dentro de 94 años no lo volvamos a ver


----------



## aleCcowaN

San said:
			
		

> Un personaje entrañable, lástima que hasta dentro de 94 años no lo volvamos a ver


¡Hasta dentro de 93 años!


----------



## dahut

Munich = [miunik] era la pronunciación inglesa ¿no? Pero el sonido [k] para las letras "ch" no es típico del inglés, sino de idiomas escandinavos.
¿O ya me he vuelto a confundir? Si es así, la culpa es del viernes  , que hoy no tengo ganas de estar demasiado equivocada 

¿Cómo se pronuncia Munich à la francesa?


----------



## diegodbs

> Pero el sonido [k] para las letras "ch" no es típico del inglés, sino de idiomas escandinavos.


 
Chord, choir, chemist.... (se pronuncian con K y no son palabras de origen escandinavo en inglés)


----------



## dahut

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Chore, choir, chemist.... (se pronuncian con K y no son palabras de origen escandinavo en inglés)


Lo que yo decía, _*viernes*_. 

Ahora me suena (_a buenas horas_  )que en algún lugar leí que, en inglés, las palabras que contenían "ch" y eran de origen griego se pronunciaban [k] y si eran de origen latín [ch].

Ahora tengo una duda... ¿cuando fue Munich parte de la Hélade?  (¡es broma! ¡¡Respirad!!)


----------



## María Madrid

dahut said:
			
		

> Pero el sonido [k] para las letras "ch" no es típico del inglés, sino de idiomas escandinavos.


 
Sobre el danés no puedo decir nada, pero desde luego en sueco y noruego la ch no se dice k. Se suele dar en palabras "prestadas" de otros idiomas. 

En sueco es una especie de h aspirada/ jota difícil de pronunciar, y diferente a a la H de Hans. Choklad (chocolate) se dice jhuklad...  más o menos, en algunas zonas se pronuncia sh. En noruego no es una grafía habitual y se suele sustituir por sj y se pronuncia como sh. Saludos,


----------



## dahut

María Madrid said:
			
		

> En sueco es una especie de h aspirada/ jota difícil de pronunciar, y diferente a a la H de Hans. Choklad (chocolate) se dice jhuklad...  más o menos, en algunas zonas se pronuncia sh. En noruego no es una grafía habitual y se suele sustituir por sj y se pronuncia como sh. Saludos,


En sueco no sabría decirte, pero en noruego tienes razón, no es una grafía habitutal, aunque sí que se utiliza en nombres propios, e.g. Wenche [Venke], por eso la he relacionado con Munich, al ser un nombre _propio_ de ciudad.

Lo que me ha hecho pensar: ¿tienen las letras de los "_nombres propios_" una pronunciación más permisiva, diferente, se pueden importar sonidos -y con el paso del tiempo convertirse en parte de la palabra, pero no del idioma genérico-?
Por nombres propios entiendo tanto de persona, como toponímicos, geográficos...

Un saludo


----------



## Shaitan

Siento contradecir a alguno de vosotros, pero no creo que en castellano se escriba Múnich (con tilde en la u). Creo que la forma correcta de escribir el nombre de la ciudad alemana München es Munich. Lo he estado mirando es bastantes libros, guías de viaje, etc... y nunca lo había visto con tilde.

Corregidme si estoy equivocado. 

Salu2,

Shaitan


----------



## Dama de noche

Yo siempre lo he visto escrito con tilde. Es una palabra llana terminada en h, luego es normal, ¿no?


----------



## María Madrid

dahut said:
			
		

> Lo que me ha hecho pensar: ¿tienen las letras de los "_nombres propios_" una pronunciación más permisiva, diferente, se pueden importar sonidos -y con el paso del tiempo convertirse en parte de la palabra, pero no del idioma genérico-?
> Por nombres propios entiendo tanto de persona, como toponímicos, geográficos...
> 
> Un saludo


En sueco desde luego que se toman todas las libertades del mundo con los nombres propios por ejemplo Kia (nombre de chica) hay quien lo escribe Cia, aunque la C con I suele ser S. 

También ch se pronuncia como k en Joachim, pero es que también se escribe Joakim con igual pronunciación, aunque la k normalmente se pronuncie como ch con la i (kilo se pronuncia chilo) Hasta hay Joacim y Joackim y todo se pronuncia igual. Creo como tú que en el caso de palabras "importadas", se asimilan al idioma y su origen tiene que ver con la pronunciación. Saludos,


----------



## Fernando

Shaitan said:
			
		

> Siento contradecir a alguno de vosotros, pero no creo que en castellano se escriba Múnich (con tilde en la u). Creo que la forma correcta de escribir el nombre de la ciudad alemana München es Munich. Lo he estado mirando es bastantes libros, guías de viaje, etc... y nunca lo había visto con tilde




Del DPD:
Múnich. El nombre de la ciudad de Alemania que en alemán se escribe München se ha incorporado al español a través de las adaptaciones francesa e inglesa de este topónimo, ya que la ch en posición final es ajena al sistema español. Puesto que la pronunciación llana [múnik o múnich] es hoy la más extendida, debe escribirse Múnich, con tilde, de acuerdo con las reglas de acentuación del español, a las que debe someterse como topónimo adaptado (→ tilde2, 6.2). El gentilicio correspondiente es muniqués (pl. muniqueses). Debe evitarse la pronunciación con diptongo [miúnik], propia del inglés.


----------



## Fernando

Aprovecho para comentar una perla y es que Utrecht fue llamada "Utrera del Norte". Ni en este caso ni en el conocido de "Mastrique" (Maastricht) voy a pedir a nadie que lo pronuncie de forma tan castiza. Ahora, eso sí, premio para el que los pronuncie bien en holandés.

http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&q="utrera+del+norte"&meta=


----------



## aleCcowaN

Fernando said:
			
		

> Aprovecho para comentar una perla y es que Utrecht fue llamada "Utrera del Norte". Ni en este caso ni en el conocido de "Mastrique" (Maastricht) voy a pedir a nadie que lo pronuncie de forma tan castiza.


Yo estoy muy acostumbrado a leer nombres castellanizados como "Gotemburgo" y "Ceilán", pero creo que todo esto proviene de épocas en que no existían medios de comunicación ni reproductores de sonido, ni tampoco mucha educación, además de haber un acendrado localismo. Creo que esto justificaba la adaptación de nombres en otras lenguas y sonidos completamente ignorados al habla local, pero en estas épocas de internacionalización, educación masiva y empatía con el extranjero, considero que no es necesario insistir por esta vía. Lo establecido, establecido puede quedar, pero ¿seguir avanzando?.

Si seguimos por este camino vamos a terminar viendo partidos jugados en "Salchicha del Meno"


----------



## Fernando

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Yo estoy muy acostumbrado a leer nombres castellanizados como "Gotemburgo" y "Ceilán", pero creo que todo esto proviene de épocas en que no existían medios de comunicación ni reproductores de sonido, ni tampoco mucha educación, además de haber un acendrado localismo. Creo que esto justificaba la adaptación de nombres en otras lenguas y sonidos completamente ignorados al habla local, pero en estas épocas de internacionalización, educación masiva y empatía con el extranjero, considero que no es necesario insistir por esta vía. Lo establecido, establecido puede quedar, pero ¿seguir avanzando?.
> 
> Si seguimos por este camino vamos a terminar viendo partidos jugapdos en "Salchicha del Meno"



Au contraire! Muchos de los términos como Gotemburgo vienen de que se latinizaban muchas de las ciudades (estaban en el "inglés" de la época) y en su recepción se dejaban en latín o se castellanizaban.

He puesto esos dos ejemplos que he puesto, no para hacer proselitismo de su uso, sino como casos simpáticos. Los únicos casos en los que no acepto el nombre vernáculo con una denominación española no completamente asentada son los casos en los que los habitantes del país no se ponen de acuerdo (p.ej. Camboya y Birmania).

En todo caso, el "pueblo" sigue fastidiándola:

1) Los italianos se han cansado de decir que el singular de paparazzi y de tifosi son paparazzO y tifoso (por favor corregidme si me equivoco). Al pueblo le da igual y lo de tifoso no lo dice nadie.

2) La RAE se empeñó en ser políticamente correcta e imponer que el singular de talibán era "talib", que es lo correcto en árabe. Ni en broma, los periodistas ya han impuesto "talibanes" y la RAE se ha rendido.

Muy bueno lo de la "Salchicha del Meno" para diferenciarlo de la "Salchicha del Odiel".  El Meno sí es un término más o menos usual en español (Main en alemán, ¿Maine en francés?).

Añadido: he corregido los errores en italiano, gracias a Kong Ze.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Fernando said:
			
		

> (Main en alemán, ¿Maine en francés?).


Main et Oder


----------



## Fernando

Lo encontré. En francés es "Francfort sur-le-Main". O sea, que Castilfranco del Meno.

Moderador: tú mismo.


----------



## irantzu

¿Y Leipzig...?
¿Lo deberíamos decir así tal cual (Le-ip-sig), o más bien "Laipsij"?


----------



## dahut

¡Muy buena, irantzu! Yo voto por [laipsig] porque sino nos veo pronunciando a partir de ahora Cambridge [Cam-brid-je]

Me imagino que Munich y Zurich entran en el mismo debate. Yo lo he oído con sonido terminado en [k] o [j] aspirada. Pero me imagino que teniendo 3 idiomas oficiales, casi que serán más permisivos (Zürich, Zurich... depende del vecino con el que hables) 

Un saludo!


----------



## Shaitan

Fernando said:
			
		

> Del DPD:
> Múnich. El nombre de la ciudad de Alemania que en alemán se escribe München se ha incorporado al español a través de las adaptaciones francesa e inglesa de este topónimo, ya que la ch en posición final es ajena al sistema español. Puesto que la pronunciación llana [múnik o múnich] es hoy la más extendida, debe escribirse Múnich, con tilde, de acuerdo con las reglas de acentuación del español, a las que debe someterse como topónimo adaptado (→ tilde2, 6.2). El gentilicio correspondiente es muniqués (pl. muniqueses). Debe evitarse la pronunciación con diptongo [miúnik], propia del inglés.


 
Gracias por tu aclaración, Fernando...

Un saludo.


----------



## irantzu

dahut said:
			
		

> ¡Muy buena, irantzu! Yo voto por [laipsig] porque sino nos veo pronunciando a partir de ahora Cambridge [Cam-brid-je]



No, si alguien ya mencionaba que hay reglas para pronunciar nombres propios extranjeros, y en una se mencionaba que se podían mencionar en su idioma parecido (o lo más parecido posible ) cuando el nombre en cuestión era ya conocido universalmente de esa forma, o algo así.
Mi pregunta es ¿cómo saber cuándo usar el nombre en su idioma original y cuándo no? ¿Recurriendo cada vez al diccionario?
Yo voto por usar lo más común de tu medio, haciendo primar al español, claro...
Es decir, de ahora en adelante, diré Múnich (llevo tantos días pensándolo que ya me parece de lo más normal ), pero Leipzig seguirá siendo "La-ip-sij" para mí, porque así lo entiendo y me entienden. ¡Igual que Miami! (digo "ma-ia-mi", porque así se dice por estas latitudes... Y Basketbol o Basquetbol, por lo mismo. "Baloncesto" nos suena a otro país.)


----------

